# Fenix Remote Pressure Switch Released



## eprom (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I see this on fenix's website

http://www.fenixlight.com/UploadFiles/2009118103357372.jpg

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=40


----------



## f22shift (Jan 19, 2009)

nice find


----------



## D-Dog (Jan 19, 2009)

Are the threads on the tactical models thicker than those on the normal ones? I would have expected compatibility with more lights than just the tactical ones... as a PD30 is no joke on max... and in a pinch...


----------



## TONY M (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for informing us. Its about time Fenix made one.


----------



## WadeF (Jan 19, 2009)

Hoping they will have these for the PD series and TK series.


----------



## bluecrow76 (Jan 19, 2009)

I may have to look into getting one of their TK line now!


----------



## Lightguru1 (Jan 20, 2009)

WadeF said:


> Hoping they will have these for the PD series and TK series.


 
+1 !!


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 20, 2009)

That's great news! I would also agree...its difficult to relaease a "tactical" flashlight without having a pressure switch available. This makes the TK series even more viable as a weapon mounted light! I know several guys that I work with will be extremely happy!!!


----------



## balou (Jan 20, 2009)

I've always wondered... what is that pressure switch for? :thinking:


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 20, 2009)

balou said:


> I've always wondered... what is that pressure switch for? :thinking:








Don't mind me though; I'll never put anything but a SureFire on my weapons (well, maybe Streamlight, we'll see). Good to see the competition getting into the game, though.


----------



## LumenMan (Jan 21, 2009)

Mercaptan said:


> Don't mind me though; I'll never put anything but a SureFire on my weapons (well, maybe Streamlight, we'll see). Good to see the competition getting into the game, though.


 

Sweet M4


----------



## RyanA (Jan 21, 2009)

A bit ot but what rail system do you have on there?


----------



## Mercaptan (Jan 21, 2009)

RyanA said:


> A bit ot but what rail system do you have on there?



That would be a Troy Industries Free-Float 9" midlength. Very nice piece, and won't rotate on me. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice set up! I agree with you. The only weapon system I will use is Surefire as well!!


----------



## Crenshaw (Jan 21, 2009)

be interesting to see what the multiple shocks from recoil will do to a fenix light..

Crenshaw


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 22, 2009)

The Fenix TK10 holds up very well to .223 recoil!


----------



## WadeF (Jan 22, 2009)

Policetacteam said:


> The Fenix TK10 holds up very well to .223 recoil!



I would think the TK10 would hold up great as a weapon light. As long as the pressure switch is reliable, it should be a good setup.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 22, 2009)

> I would think the TK10 would hold up great as a weapon light. As long as the pressure switch is reliable, it should be a good setup.


 
I would agree! The TK10 is a robust light built to take some abuse. I have little concern about recoil because the light is an LED. The pressure pad, itself, looks good to go and also appears to have small nubs for your fingers to grip on to. Nice touch (no pun intended). I would like to see one in person before making any judgements!


----------



## sylathnie (Jan 22, 2009)

Now that there is a pressure switch how would one mount the light to the firearm? Is there a mounting device of some sort out there that would work? I haven't been able to find anything that fit's mine.


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 23, 2009)

What weapon are you mounting it to? Rifle, shotgun, handgun

Rifle: I have mine mounted to a Tango Down vertical fore grip. 

I'm not sure if you are asking how the pressure pad will actually adhere to whatever it is going to be mounted to!?! The pressure pad should have some adhesive type sticker on the back. If the adhesive doesn't hold a little bit of clear silcone does the trick!


----------



## concept0 (Jan 23, 2009)

sylathnie said:


> Now that there is a pressure switch how would one mount the light to the firearm? Is there a mounting device of some sort out there that would work? I haven't been able to find anything that fit's mine.


 

fenixtactical.com sells both the pressure switch and a picatinny mount specifically designed for the Fenix TK10/TK11.

Many generic CR123 light mounts will hold the TK11, but I don't have any links for you right now...


----------



## Policetacteam (Jan 23, 2009)

The Daniel Defense off set mount (above) is one good choice!



The Vltor off set mount (below) would be another. 








By using the off set mount you can use a VFG either by thumb activation or by use of a pressure pad. I like the off set mounts best but they can get pricey! Both of the above are around $50-60. Both shouls fit most lights which are approx 1" in diameter.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Jan 23, 2009)

Looking at the product write-up, it appears the T1 is excluded. I suppose the threads are different on the T1, as compared to the TK series? That's kind of a shame, since my T1 has been banished to the shelf for lack of use.


----------



## kosPap (Feb 5, 2009)

hmm what other flashlights are compatible with the Fenix Tk tailcaps???


----------



## gallonoffuel (Feb 5, 2009)

I had my T1 on a variety of shotguns for about 2 months. Mossberg 930, Winchester 1200, and a Benelli M1S90. I shoot about 100 rounds a week, and the T1 held up fine. I suspect the TK series to do the same.


----------



## Walt NVA (Feb 14, 2009)

Here's a pretty sweet combo deal (Fenix TK11 R2, remote switch, rail mount). I've successfully used the vendor before for a TK11 R2. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Fenix-TK11-R2-F...06987QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262
-----------------
Some personal weapons with tactical lights (Top Streamlight TLR-1, Bottom Surefire 623FA with Malkoff M60L -- both with pressure pads). Now if I could only get my agency to see the light.

Regarding an apparently resolved issue with the 623FA with the Malkoff M60L, see:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2782876#post2782876


----------



## Mdinana (Feb 14, 2009)

I always thought it was best to mount the shotgun shells pointed "down," so that they don't fall down with the recoil?

Nice weapons though!


----------



## perungestal (Feb 14, 2009)

Lightguru1 said:


> +1 !!


-1!

How is that possible when you have multiple modes on a for example pd20?
Your not allowed to hit the switch more then once a 2-3 second or otherwise it will change mode.

Would love to have a 2-3 mode pd20 tactical with a remote switch!


----------



## Walt NVA (Feb 14, 2009)

Mdinana said:


> I always thought it was best to mount the shotgun shells pointed "down," so that they don't fall down with the recoil?
> 
> Nice weapons though!


 
Both ways are employed depending on what is most comfortable for tactical reloading. I'm quite happy with the tactical lights.


----------



## Justin Case (Feb 14, 2009)

Policetacteam said:


> I'm not sure if you are asking how the pressure pad will actually adhere to whatever it is going to be mounted to!?! The pressure pad should have some adhesive type sticker on the back. If the adhesive doesn't hold a little bit of clear silcone does the trick!



I suggest not to use double stick tape or other adhesives. Hot weather, hot guns, etc make adhesives get soft and everything starts to shift around.

Use some bicycle inner tube (diameter depends on what gun you are attaching to). For standard AR-15/M16 handguards, 2.25" bike inner tube that you can get a Target or Walmart works fine. Cut about 1" wide rubber bands and stretch them onto the gun and over the tape switch. The bands are tight enough to hold the tape switch but not so tight as to turn on the light.

I don't own any ARs with the larger diameter M4 handguards, so I can't say if 2.25" diameter bike inner tubing is the right size for that case.


----------



## daf3m (Jun 18, 2010)

Any user feedback on the remote pressure switch?


----------

